# ICD-10 good news possibly



## TLC (Feb 25, 2015)

*ICD-10 test good news possibly*

A little long but maybe well worth the read. I just wanted to put this out there. I registered for a boot camp March 2014, the boot camp was 5/29 5/30-2014. I just recently finished all my "modules" (150+ questions to answer and scenerios to answer). that came with the bootcamp. I had to call AAPC with a question about something else. Anyway they told me that since I had taken that bootcamp and completed all the modules and questions I had completed the proficiency in ICD-10. I no longer need to take the test. My certiciate that printed out states "Has demonstrated proficiency in ICD-10-CM". I still didn't believe it so I called again and it is true. I DO NOT have to take the test. WHEW. So if you have taken a boot camp and finished all the modules 21 of them you might want to check with AAPC. To see if you are all done. I spoke to John at AAPC he said it was ok to post this. If I hadn't called them with question about something else I would of never known this. Since I never got any kind of email about it or never saw it anywhere. Good luck


----------



## TLC (Feb 25, 2015)

*ICD-10 test good news*

I meant to say ICD-10 TEST good news


----------



## crystalr1763 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting this information. I thought I had read that in one of the Coding Edge articles, but could not remember.  Good to know.


----------



## KJPAAPC (Feb 26, 2015)

So if you take a boot camp, you do not have to take the ICD 10 test that I just ordered from AAPC???  UGH


----------



## TLC (Feb 27, 2015)

I would check with AAPC to be sure. The combo I had included on-line testing and THE test. So to be sure I would check with them on what you have. After I finished all my online modules 21 of them and the sceinero's I was able to print my certificate it said on there Proficient in ICD-10.


----------



## lynnmariewest@aol.com (Feb 27, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the information.  It is really helpful and took away a LOT of stress!


----------



## TLC (Mar 3, 2015)

Let me just remind my BootCamp came with online modules I had to complete.
Also sceinero's I had to do. So PLEASE check with AAPC like I said before to be sure your Boot Camp included all this and that when you finish you will be done. Don't assume that you will be done just because you took a BootCamp. PLEASE,PLEASE CHECK WITH AAPC. To be sure!!!


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Mar 5, 2015)

TLC said:


> A little long but maybe well worth the read. I just wanted to put this out there. I registered for a boot camp March 2014, the boot camp was 5/29 5/30-2014. I just recently finished all my "modules" (150+ questions to answer and scenerios to answer). that came with the bootcamp. I had to call AAPC with a question about something else. Anyway they told me that since I had taken that bootcamp and completed all the modules and questions I had completed the proficiency in ICD-10. I no longer need to take the test. My certiciate that printed out states "Has demonstrated proficiency in ICD-10-CM". I still didn't believe it so I called again and it is true. I DO NOT have to take the test. WHEW. So if you have taken a boot camp and finished all the modules 21 of them you might want to check with AAPC. To see if you are all done. I spoke to John at AAPC he said it was ok to post this. If I hadn't called them with question about something else I would of never known this. Since I never got any kind of email about it or never saw it anywhere. Good luck



this was an AAPC sponsored boot camp ?


----------



## TLC (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes this was thru AAPC


----------



## bedwards (Mar 12, 2015)

If you go to the link below you can find the answers to your I10 proficiency assessment questions.  You can either click on "What is the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment and is it required?" or scroll to the bottom of the page.

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/faq.aspx#proficencyassessment


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Mar 23, 2015)

Essentially if you purchased the online boot camp with the untimed ICD-10 exam, the 150 exercises you completed were collectively the ICD-10 untimed Proficiency Exam. 

Those of us who've taken the in-person boot camps & registered for them prior to the AAPC offering of the untimed exam still need to take the online exam to demonstrate ICD-10 proficiency.


----------

